

Is a computer science degree worth the paper it's printed on? - ck2
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9231162/Is_a_computer_science_degree_worth_the_paper_it_s_printed_on_

======
mortdeus
You dont need a degree if you have a portfolio of awesome software you
authored to back you up. Programming is an art that requires talent. You cant
guarantee that every person who graduates with a degree in CS has the ability
to solve and innovate at the pace of the competition.

There is a high demand for talent in Silicon Valley and any company who will
not hire programmers without a degree is probably skipping by alot of talented
people who could give that company the competitive edge over the competition.

